
Another reason natural logarithms are natural - 1781
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2015/02/05/natural-logarithms-are-natural/#.VNPrqg49fIQ.hackernews
======
1781
Perhaps I'm just daft and needed it explained to me a _lot_ of times, but this
one stuck. Hope it helps other get it.

~~~
michaelbarton
I think the explanation over complicates it.

On a natural log scale a 0.01 change in a coefficient (X) is approximately a
1% in response (Y). Where as a 0.01 change on a log10 scale is a 2.3% change
in response.

Therefore Using the example if you see a 0.06 difference in coefficients on a
natural log scale you know that the difference response is approximately 6%,
whereas you'll need a calculator if it's on a log10 scale.

